# Now what did I do?????



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I was trying to take a pic of a flower on Aperture Priority and the access lamp came on and flashed thru a time out and shut off.The camera was on a 30 degree slope off of horizontal.I tried it on auto ,same thing.I repositioned the camera to horizontal focused on the siding of the hose and it took the pic normally in both auto and aperture priority .I tiltled the camera back down and tried it a gain,same problem as the original problem,went back to level and it worked fine again.

This is the 100-400L, tried it on both remote and manual shutter.

Leave it to me to do it wrong somehow,but what the hell is it doing,thats really confusing.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> access lamp came on and flashed thru a time out and shut off


I don't have any idea what you are talking about. I've never experienced anything like that on the 20D, 30D, 40D or the MKIII.

Having the camera level shouldn't have anything to do with taking a picture. I'm confused.

Can you 'splain it some more?
Mike


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I sure can't Mike thats what it did and all the parameters,,,,,,,,,,,,,,you are not as confused as I am,you are supposed to know these things LOL, not me.LOL


dick


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I got to thinking about it. Was the IS turned on on the 100-400? Maybe the IS caused confusion and wouldn't focus the kens for you.

If you had it on a tripod or monopod, turn of the IS.

Maybe switch lenses and try that angle again.

Another thought - were you too close so the lens couldn't focus?

I'm still scratching my head.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Dick, did you read page 29 in your camera manual? Maybe that will help. Could be something to do with the compact flash card, it's insertion or maybe a bent pin (hope not).
Good luck.
Mike


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Yes ,have read that and what pin are you talking about?

dick


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Not knowing just what to do I reset all settings to default settings and will try to re enact this situation when it gets daylight.

I have a problem keeping my fingers out of the pie most of the time so I probably did something to cause that. We will see.

dick


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Make sure the lens contacts are clean on the lens and in the camera. Almost sounds like the lens loosing contact when you tilt it. At least take the lens off and just put it back on. Check the contacts (camera and lens) for any damage too..


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

AHA!!!!!!!! I may have found the answer,the 100-400 has a noticible bit of play when seated and engaged in the body.Its not real sloppy but is definitely there.I tried 3 other lens and they do not have this bit of looseness,do you think this is it????

dick


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

My 100-400L has that same slop in the mount. I don't know if they're all like that, or get that way from all the weight hanging off the mount. I bought mine used and it had the slop for day one. But, it's never caused me any functional problems.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I just got off the phone with Canon in NY and they agreed it needed to be replaced and are sending me a UPS shippng label,their cost, via e mail and they (Canon) will also stand behind any insurance issues if they arise as they are contracting UPS.

I hope you don't have any future issues with yours.

dick


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a 100-400L and it has that same slop, again, since day one! None of my other lenses have that small minute play. I never shoot at unusual angles, so I haven't noticed any problems but I may try the angle shooting just to see if I have the same problem.

Tom - DBG


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I just received confirmation that the repair on the 100-400 was complete and it is enroute back to me.The repair ticket said internal electrical/electronic adjustment.

That sure was a quick turn around, Kudos to Canon


----------

